# Egg Crate



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

I need to put some sort of lid on my 100 gal cube tank and am considering using egg crate's..



Does anybody know where to buy this stuff "reasonably". I called Home Depot the other day and they quoted me $90 a sheet!!! Yipes. Is this stuff usually this expensive or am I just looking @ the wrong place for it?


Having said that, if anybody has any other good suggestions what to use for a lid on this tank i'm all up for suggestions. The tank is approx 3' x 2' and is euro braced (3" glass lip all the way around). I dont want to use a glass lid on it as glass on glass contact = broken tank.


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Uh its definately not 90$.... its in the lighting aisle, and I can't remember what I paid for a 2.5' X 4' long piece... but no where near that... I got mine from Rona, but they are pretty much the same


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

they are over priced, but not that much ...

$14ish for a 3 X 4 sheet going from memory.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

yeah...just pulled out the measuring tape. mine is 23.5x47.75...i could've sworn i paid around $12 bucks for it @ home depot. no where close to 90 bucks.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

it is 2x4 at drop ceiling light section in home depot. Price under $20.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

just curious, but why does glass on glass contact = broken tank? i don't wanna make that mistake.


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow.. thanks everybody.. will defently go down to Home Depot tomorrow in person to check it out. I went to Rona today (one on austin) and they didn't have it.


Bingerz. Glass is very hard.... and anything that is hard is also very brittle. This mean if you hit glass against glass, one of the piece is bound to break/crack/chip eventually. I don't want to that to be my tank. Usually you see glass tops on tanks are resting on a plastic lip, the plastic being "soft" compaired to the glass. In my case, I don't have a plastic lip on this tank.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Ya I think they quoted a 4x8 ft. sheet of egg crate, even at $90 it's way to much!!!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Jonney_boy said:


> Wow.. thanks everybody.. will defently go down to Home Depot tomorrow in person to check it out. I went to Rona today (one on austin) and they didn't have it.
> 
> There was a Industrial Plastic in Surrey - they might have changed name now.
> 
> If I remember right, they may even have black colour. Should not be much more than Home Depot if not less - they are plastics afterall.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

Jonney_boy said:


> Bingerz. Glass is very hard.... and anything that is hard is also very brittle. This mean if you hit glass against glass, one of the piece is bound to break/crack/chip eventually. I don't want to that to be my tank. Usually you see glass tops on tanks are resting on a plastic lip, the plastic being "soft" compaired to the glass. In my case, I don't have a plastic lip on this tank.


oh okay, that's what i thought. one time my plastic lid fell down and slammed pretty loud. i imagine if that was glass...it would've shattered.


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

Update.. I did manage to find it.... the word of advice is to call ahead.

Many of the home depot and rona's around my area didn't have the one I wanted (white). 

And the stuff is really cheap.. I got mine from rona for $15 tax included. this was a 2' x 4' piece.


----------

